# Comfortable Long Mileage Look



## Miranda (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok! The 585 is a Ferrari by some reviews. What Look model would you advise one to get that is for long training miles, comfortable yet can climb really well if raced? Obea Orca is supposed to be very comfortable for long miles any equal in Look?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Miranda said:


> Ok! The 585 is a Ferrari by some reviews. What Look model would you advise one to get that is for long training miles, comfortable yet can climb really well if raced? Obea Orca is supposed to be very comfortable for long miles any equal in Look?


The 481 is a great long distance bike.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 28, 2004)

*Comfy New Look*

I checked out the 2006 website and didn't see the 481. What about the 386? Any other long mileage frames you would advise one to get from Look that could still be raced and be pretty good for climbing?

Thank you!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*461...*

The 461 is now discontinued, but it rides every bit as good, perhaps better than the 381/481 (which I also have). The 481 has also been discontinued. Either can be had for a fraction of the price of current models. LOOK frames are often discounted by 25-40% once discontinued.

Excel Sports still has some 55cm 461 frames. Other suppliers may have leftover 481s.

The current model with identical geometry to the 461 is the 555..


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a 281 and a 481SL. Almost identical frames, except mainly for larger head tube on 481, finsih and the HSC5 SL fork. The 481 steers a little better. Dont know if it's the fork or the head tube, prop a combination.

Anyways. I'd def recommend it for longer rides. It is comfortable, not too heavy, and perfect steering. Besides, unlike the sloping frames, you have a larger number of sizes, so a perfect fit should be easier to obtain. This is ofc if you can find them since they are discontinued...

But Check on ebay. I paid like 200-250$ for my 281 with fork and seatpost. And If you can get a 281, only real reason for getting a 381/481 will be integrated headset (which people are pro and con) and what i mentioned before... I actually got my 281 after my 481SL, bc it was a good offer for a training bike, and had I known what I know now, Id prop have gotten a 486 instead of the 481, bc the ride is so similar on the 481 and 281...


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

The 81 series is excellent- agreed!


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Yep, I love my 481*

Rides like a dream.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Not to knock the older models at all, but it's hard for me to imagine any of LOOK's current offerings to be considered as not comfortable for long distances! I have a 486 - glides like silk - and a 585 - floats like a breeze. I imagine the 555 and 565 are equally comfortable.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'm w/ BugMan*

But, I think "Comfort" is more about your choice of Shorts, Seats, Shoes, Pedals, and Bars/Wrap. Heck, even above that, it might even be more about mental toughness.
This is just my opinion/experiance.
I did finish "The Death Ride" for the 1st time this year aboard my 555. Was it the bike? 
- I doubt it. Was it the setup? - I'm almost positive.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, there's a difference in frames, when talking about comfort. Smaller tube diameter in general produce softer frames. In my opnion wheels and sizing are the two other major influences.

What's "The Death Ride" anyway?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I do agree with that to a degree Christian.

- The Death Ride is a little 129 mile jaunt with about 16,000 ft. of climbing in 1 day.
The website is deathride.com I believe, it's also known as The Tour of the Calif. Alps. as it all takes place at high elevation. It's a piece o' cake!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*The KG 281 or 271 has my vote.*

I have to say. Out of all the high-end frame sets I have owned. The 281 is the most comfortable and smooth. I just dumped $550 into this frame on a repaint and carbon fix. I road my 281 for over a year. I then purchased a KG381 with the 1 1/8 steerer. Same parts/wheels....since I striped the 281 to build up the 381. I was disappointed. The ride wasn't as smooth as the 281. I still couldn't believe it and gave it more time. Well, I sold the 381 and am happy again. I guess if you race, the 381 is stiffer in the front end. I marvel every time I'm on the 281. That rarely happens with my other bikes, Mercks, DeRosa and Cyfac. The newest isn't always the best, especially in cycling.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

If you look at Look's own stifness #'s (see other posts in this forum) you'll realize that by numbers alone the 585 is probably the most 'comfortable' of the current models. This is b/c it gives up some stiffness in favor of very light weight. With tires at an appropriate pressure (I use around 105psi for my 145 lbs) it is very comfortable for long training rides. And it's incredible for climbing.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

I loved my 281 with the carbon nature blue/white paining and an delicate anthazite on the steering tube, it was the most beautiful bike since.

The carbon waver has just the right look not too raw but clearly visible, the overall look of _nearly_ a steel frame with the pentagon-shaped tubes, adding some individuality and addressiveness.

Plus it has just the right inner suspension that keeps you going on and on and on....

Only downside maybe is the fork which tends to flex a bit too much at lower speeds(but when are you gonna ride these with that bike).

I like both the 381sl, which isn´t lighter but a bit stiffer, which makes up for a fast descent and more convenience in your riding precision, although a 281 will really teach you to stir percisely and maybe gain an edge there, too.

The front oh the 381 with the rest of a 281 would have been a match!

Damn, I wish I had the carbon look at my 381 in the steering tube.  

Btw, do you think they can fix my old?


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

Miranda said:


> Ok! The 585 is a Ferrari by some reviews. What Look model would you advise one to get that is for long training miles, comfortable yet can climb really well if raced? Obea Orca is supposed to be very comfortable for long miles any equal in Look?


i've only ridden one look, but many other bikes, on brevets and double centuries. beyond steel, the *86 models (i had the kg286) are awesome. buttery and stiff at the same time, easy on the body. fwiw.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*I just made the switch...*

From a 381i to a 555 and find the the ride similar. Im gonna have to do something with the frontend as it seems the TT/HT dimensions are a little different, but Im pretty particular and Im talking a CM or so, so looking to longer stem to offset. Other than that, ride characteristics are pretty negligible. It was fast right out of the box, and I have not taken it on any uber-rides yet, but am confident it its ability. I absolutely loved my 381i and would have given my left arm to have another new one, but no such luck. So far, Im relatively happy with this guy. Seems a little tighter steering... but otherwise. 555 is nice bike.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Miranda said:


> Ok! The 585 is a Ferrari by some reviews. What Look model would you advise one to get that is for long training miles, comfortable yet can climb really well if raced? Obea Orca is supposed to be very comfortable for long miles any equal in Look?


Hi Miranda,

I would have to disagree with much of the Look thread here. Outside the 585, I would not own a Look. I keep hearing about the "soft" ride. Unfortunately, with older technology Looks, soft is just soft. The ride may be ok, but you sacrifice performance and have steel-like weights on many of their bikes.

I would agree with the guy who mentioned the Orca and I would add Specialized's Roubaix, and if you are normal female proportions the new Ruby, which happens to be beautiful also.

Cheers


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi Miranda,

I would have to disagree with much of the Look thread here. Outside the 585, I would not own a Look. I keep hearing about the "soft" ride. Unfortunately, with older technology Looks, soft is just soft. The ride may be ok, but you sacrifice performance and have steel-like weights on many of their bikes.

I would agree with the guy who mentioned the Orca and I would add Specialized's Roubaix, and if you are normal female proportions the new Ruby, which happens to be beautiful also.

Cheers[/QUOTE]


So these Look frames are ok for riders in the Euro peleton for transfering power and performance but they are too soft for a "killer" like you huh?????? Yeah ok, more utter BS being spewn on RBR once again.

Who did you "hear" from about Looks being soft, another LBS guru who probably can't even race? When you get into the Euro peleton and I can watch you on OLN in the Grand tours then I'll be interested in hearing your "heresay" comments about their frames being too soft. You'll have my attention for a whole 3 seconds.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

So these Look frames are ok for riders in the Euro peleton for transfering power and performance but they are too soft for a "killer" like you huh?????? Yeah ok, more utter BS being spewn on RBR once again.

Who did you "hear" from about Looks being soft, another LBS guru who probably can't even race? When you get into the Euro peleton and I can watch you on OLN in the Grand tours then I'll be interested in hearing your "heresay" comments about their frames being too soft. You'll have my attention for a whole 3 seconds.[/QUOTE]



Most of the Look folks in the peleton now ride the 585 -- like Thor, who does put out the power. Do you also dispute the tank-like weights of Look bikes? You have a tank, don't you?


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Keep in mind...*

I believe in 2001... 3 or 4 teams in the TdF rode the 381i. So, keep along those lines, means that 381s, and 481s will be plenty enough bike for about anyone here.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- A "Soft Tank". Hhhmmmmmmm.......I don't feel so safe on my 14.5 pound 555 anymore.
 

THAT was a good one there critchie, the funniest stuff I've read all day!


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I did 30mph speedbumps with my KG461 today. Both wheels are still attached and I'm a gerthy guy.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

hairscrambled said:


> I did 30mph speedbumps with my KG461 today. Both wheels are still attached and I'm a gerthy guy.



Ok guys, i was just trying to give "altidude" a hard time. He seemed to be quite sensitive.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Miranda said:


> Ok! The 585 is a Ferrari by some reviews. What Look model would you advise one to get that is for long training miles, comfortable yet can climb really well if raced? Obea Orca is supposed to be very comfortable for long miles any equal in Look?


I have a 481sl and a 585. The 481 is a more compliant ride in my opinion. Not saying the 585 is bad. It's not. But there is a reason the 481 was ridden in the Paris-Roubaix.

-j


----------

